# Foto's ervaring Kaliber meeting 29 mei 2011



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Aanvankelijk zou ik de dag ervoor in Utrecht blijven overnachten..... echter feest was afgelast dus kon ik toch mooi een paar leuke horloges laten zien. Dus naar de bank en een horlogedoosje vol diverse horloges gedaan. Dit mede zodat er voor iedereen wel iets moois bij zit. Dezelfde avond twee tassen met camera-spullen ingepakt. Helemaal goed!

's Ochtends onderweg naar de meeting mezelf eraan herinnert om toch wel even iedereen op de hoogte te stellen van het volgende gegeven. Mijn horloges liggen/zitten los om de kussentjes.... dus pas op met.. het... pakkk....k*t...de horloges, die liggen nog mooi te wezen in de doos op tafel. Kortom horloges vergeten als je naar een horloge-meeting gaat: Priceless! Mijn vriendin had nog aangeboden om ze te brengen, maar dat kon ik haar natuurlijk niet aan doen. Ze heeft sowieso al een hekel aan die horloges, dus was eigenlijk al blij dat ze thuis nog netjes op me lagen te wachten.

Om toch nog maar even het doosje te laten zien wat ik aantrof, bij thuiskomst, door het lensje van de iPhone zag:

Onze Lester had een perfect gezellig zaaltje geregeld, helaas kreeg het personeel de lampen niet helemaal werkend, dus we stonden vaak met zijn allen voor een raam. Ook leuk voor de gedachtegang van voorbijgangers!










Zie net dat ik dus echt maar iets van 4 foto's heb!! Heerlijk.

Lester had een bijzondere G-shock mee met name voor hem aangezien hij daarmee een gehele marathon heeft gelopen!! Netjes, doe ik hem niet na. 









Onderstaande G-shock van Sjors is blijven hangen in het geheugen..... hmmmm









Enfin, het was een erg leuke en gezellige middag waarbij er over de meest uiteenlopende horloges is gesproken. Dat met mensen die je nog niet eerder bent tegengekomen; kortom helemaal goed!! Onze gastheer "Lester" had alles perfect geregeld en onze Forum-vader maakte het nog gekker door het de hele meeting te sponsoren; Waarvoor dank!

Voor mij zijn er een paar horloges blijven hangen en dat waren met name de:
- Grijze Laco
- Vreemde IWC's... volgens mij iets met blauw?? ;-)
- De Doxa's... eindelijk een keer in het echt gezien en die 1200 moet er wel komen in het oranje... alhoewel die donkerblauwe plaat erg mooi is. Jammer dat er maar 100 van zijn en dus uitverkocht.
- Protreks van Sjors, ook een eerste kennismaking,.. zijn groot, maar viel op mijn pols viel het nog best mee. Kortom snel aan de wandel en weer een mooi excuus om....

Zal vanavond een paar foto's bij deze post gooien, alhoewel het er maar enkele zijn! Het was veel te gezellig om achter die camera te staan. Kortom wat mij betreft een goed teken van een geslaagde middag en ik zeg dan ook: "Op naar de BBQ in Middelburg. ;-)

*Heren bedankt voor de gezelligheid!*​


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Zo, ook weer thuis!

Het was inderdaad gezellig heren, en ook een heleboel prachtige grails voorbij zien komen ("zal ik die Sea-dweller nog een keer om doen? Waarom ook niet" :-d).

Ik ben benieuwd naar de foto's en wat mij betreft komt er inderdaad een vervolg, als dat met BBQ is kan het alleen maar beter worden ;-)

*koffertje volgende keer niet vergeten Bidle, anders laten we je omdraaien, en da's ver ;-)

Groetjes!
LB

ps. wat een geweldige horloges heb je daar 
ps2. vergeet ik nog bijna om Ernie te bedanken voor de sponsoring, petje af!


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Bidle post net zo snel als ie mij voorbij rijdt in zijn 3.2 

Bedankt voor een gezellige, geslaagde middag. Bijzonder ook om zo met mensen die je nooit eerder ontmoet hebt (op Dimer en Sjors na) dit te doen en dan te merken dat het net is alsof je geen vreemden voor elkaar bent. Social networking in ultimo forma wat mij betreft.

Vanavond komen de foto's die ik maakte. Uhh, wie was dat ook weer die niet met zijn gezicht op de foto wilde? ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Bidle post net zo snel als ie mij voorbij rijdt in zijn 3.2
> 
> Bedankt voor een gezellige, geslaagde middag. Bijzonder ook om zo met mensen die je nooit eerder ontmoet hebt (op Dimer en Sjors na) dit te doen en dan te merken dat het net is alsof je geen vreemden voor elkaar bent. Social networking in ultimo forma wat mij betreft.
> 
> Vanavond komen de foto's die ik maakte. Uhh, wie was dat ook weer die niet met zijn gezicht op de foto wilde? ;-)


Haha,

Volgens mij één of andere muppet.... Hmmmm. Nogmaals bedankt!

ps. Veel foto's toegevoegd in OP. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ah, er komen foto's tevoorschijn!

Wat een mooie foto van m'n G-Shock joh! Echt klasse :-!

*pm onderweg


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, er komen foto's tevoorschijn!
> 
> Wat een mooie foto van m'n G-Shock joh! Echt klasse :-!
> 
> *pm onderweg


Deze twee zijn ook nog aardig:


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Foto's!






















































Twee prachtige Ingenieurs, een met wel een heel vuil glas 



























Wannabee Rolex drager :-d



























En de hele club bij elkaar. Zoek Wallie....


----------



## MichielV (Apr 10, 2009)

Ziet er uit als een geslaagde meeting! :-!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Het was inderdaad erg gezellig :-!
Mart bedankt voor de organisatie, en Ernie voor de sponsering van de catering!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Het WUS gezellig, mannen.

Veel is duidelijk. Kan je ergens je polsen laten vergroten?
Met mijn nietige polsen zal het even geen Doxa worden.
Een reduced/dames model eventueel dan.

Teveel moois gezien in te weinig tijd. Ernie bedankt voor de sponsoring!
Op de valreep heb ik nog wat foto's genomen.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh ja, die twee prachtige IWC horloges ... die heb ik in het IWC Forum gepost. Ben benieuwd naar de reacties.


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

Jammer dat ik er niet bij kon zijn, ziet er gezellig uit!

RJ


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Ik heb maar weinig bruikbare foto's. Als ik wist dat het zo donker was, had ik een flitser meegenomen.



















Speciaal voor Bidle, een customized smiley gezichtje 










Bidle, had je nog meer foto's van m'n Post Pet en Play Set toevallig?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Robert-Jan Broer said:


> Jammer dat ik er niet bij kon zijn, ziet er gezellig uit!
> 
> RJ


Inderdaad RJ, erg jammer.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Sjors said:


> Bidle, had je nog meer foto's van m'n Post Pet en Play Set toevallig?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Zie PB


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Het was inderdaad heel gezellig en bijzonder leuk om iedereen te ontmoeten. Iedereen was ook zeer enthousiast. Bedankt iedereen! Op naar de BBQ....


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sjors said:


> Ik heb maar weinig bruikbare foto's. Als ik wist dat het zo donker was, had ik een flitser meegenomen.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ik had er vijf bij me maar van een ander merk.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Watchuseek Admin said:


>


Die foto zegt genoeg, het was een geslaagde meeting! 
Mooie foto's ook nog trouwens Ernie, zeker die van die Rolex-fanboy 



om-4 said:


> Het WUS gezellig, mannen.
> 
> Veel is duidelijk. Kan je ergens je polsen laten vergroten?
> Met mijn nietige polsen zal het even geen Doxa worden.
> ...


Wow Chip, wat een gruwelijk mooie foto! Had niet eens in de gaten dat er iemand foto's van de Speedy had gemaakt!
Ohja, en ik ben het heel erg eens over die polsopmerking ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Oh ja, die twee prachtige IWC horloges ... die heb ik in het IWC Forum gepost. Ben benieuwd naar de reacties.


Vermoed dat die beter zal worden ontvangen dan dit gedrocht......brrrrrr


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Ik vond het heel erg gezellig!



Bidle said:


> Vermoed dat die beter zal worden ontvangen dan dit gedrocht......brrrrrr


Toch is er veel vraag naar!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Het was mij net te ver ..... :-( Lijkt er wel op dat jullie op een zeer geslaagde meeting kunnen terugkijken. Wie had de Doxa's mee? 'n T-Graph (en dan met name de SeaRambler) staat erg hoog op mijn lijstje, maar ik ben een beetje benauwd voor de afmeting (herken mij wel in de pols opmerking). De 1000 en 1200 serie is evenwel uitermate geschikt voor de mannen en vrouwen met smallere polsen.

En die zwarte IWC's zijn wel heel bijzonder .....

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hoi Ron,

We hebben je keurig absent gemeld ;-) Die Doxa's waren van Ernie Romers. Volgens mij zie ik ze alleen maar op die (enigszins onscherpe) foto van mij.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ik kan me van de Doxa's vooral herinneren dat ze er in real life veel groter uitzien dan op de plaatjes 

Ohja, en dat die dingen echt heel erg zwaar zijn!! Maar dat geeft wel een solide indruk.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Dimer said:


> Ik vond het heel erg gezellig!
> 
> Toch is er veel vraag: naar!


Ja idd!! ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik kan me van de Doxa's vooral herinneren dat ze er in real life veel groter uitzien dan op de plaatjes
> 
> Ohja, en dat die dingen echt heel erg zwaar zijn!! Maar dat geeft wel een solide indruk.


Ik heb na lang wegen en wikken... (denk een klein jaar) de knoop doorgehakt. Had gekeken naar diverse duikers en toch wordt het de oranje 1200t. Moet enkel even een tijd wachten, want voorlopig ga ik niet naar Zwitserland.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Ik heb na lang wegen en wikken... (denk een klein jaar) de knoop doorgehakt. Had gekeken naar diverse duikers en toch wordt het de oranje 1200t. Moet enkel even een tijd wachten, want voorlopig ga ik niet naar Zwitserland.


Ah, kijk eens aan! Mooie toevoeging aan je collectie! Geen zin om het via een regulier kanaal te bestellen trouwens?


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, kijk eens aan! Mooie toevoeging aan je collectie! Geen zin om het via een regulier kanaal te bestellen trouwens?


Wel zin, maar dan betaal je bijna 400,- aan invoer en btw. Vind het horloge eigenlijk al iets aan de te dure kant. Dus wacht dan nog liever even totdat ik of een kennis die kant op gaat. 

Ben overigens benieuwd straks of/waar die gaat hangen!!! Oh ja, de vraag en de weet....


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Ik kan je er misschien wel mee helpen. Heb ik wel het exacte model nodig van je.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Wel zin, maar dan betaal je bijna 400,- aan invoer en btw. Vind het horloge eigenlijk al iets aan de te dure kant. Dus wacht dan nog liever even totdat ik of een kennis die kant op gaat.
> 
> Ben overigens benieuwd straks of/waar die gaat hangen!!! Oh ja, de vraag en de weet....


;-) |>


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Ik kan je er misschien wel mee helpen. Heb ik wel het exacte model nodig van je.


Dat zou super zijn!! PB- verstuurd.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik kan me van de Doxa's vooral herinneren dat ze er in real life veel groter uitzien dan op de plaatjes
> Oh ja, en dat die dingen echt heel erg zwaar zijn!! Maar dat geeft wel een solide indruk.


Klopt; ik repte hier ook al over in post #521 in de "Wat draag je vandaag" draad:


MHe225 said:


> Gek trouwens hoe snel je aan dingen went: de laatste maanden van '10 heb ik m'n Doxa gedragen, toen 'n week of zes m'n Speedmaster en daarna de Railmaster - allemaal heel gewoon. Toen ik vanochtend de Doxa omdeed viel mij op hoe "ontzettend" zwaar dat ding is ..... (alles is relatief)


En dan heb ik slechts de "kleine" 1200T (DWL) - kan alleen maar gissen hoe zwaar de 4000T of 5000T modellen zijn. De enige (relatief) lichte grote Doxa is de 800Ti - yup, Titanium. Haters zeggen dat Doxa's net (boot-)ankers zijn, maar bij de liefhebbers dringt de vergelijking met een tank zich op.

Spannend Bidle .... had je voor gisteren al eens een Doxa in het echie gezien? Voor mij was het een grote sprong in het diepe ;-) ik had nog nooit een Doxa in de echt gezien of vast gehouden en "gewoon" (nou ja) mijn DWL besteld. Heb ik absoluut geen spijt van. Maar je had mij voordien moeten zien: foto's op m'n iMac geschaald zodat ze precies 1:1 waren, toen uitgeknipt, op een van mijn horloges geplakt en gekeken of ik het wat vond ....

Enne meneer Romers, deze zijn voor U: |>|> omdat U de jongens vrij gehouden hebt en |>|> omdat U Bidle / Ard over de Doxa drempel helpt (of hoe je dit ook noemen wilt). Klasse!

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

MHe225 said:


> Klopt; ik repte hier ook al over in post #521 in de "Wat draag je vandaag" draad:
> 
> En dan heb ik slechts de "kleine" 1200T (DWL) - kan alleen maar gissen hoe zwaar de 4000T of 5000T modellen zijn. De enige (relatief) lichte grote Doxa is de 800Ti - yup, Titanium. Haters zeggen dat Doxa's net (boot-)ankers zijn, maar bij de liefhebbers dringt de vergelijking met een tank zich op.
> 
> ...


De wus-bbq hebben we als handreiking aan jou een heel stuk dichter bij Texas ingepland Ron (Middelburg), we rekenen op je ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

MHe225 said:


> Klopt; ik repte hier ook al over in post #521 in de "Wat draag je vandaag" draad:
> 
> En dan heb ik slechts de "kleine" 1200T (DWL) - kan alleen maar gissen hoe zwaar de 4000T of 5000T modellen zijn. De enige (relatief) lichte grote Doxa is de 800Ti - yup, Titanium. Haters zeggen dat Doxa's net (boot-)ankers zijn, maar bij de liefhebbers dringt de vergelijking met een tank zich op.
> 
> ...


Hoi Ron,

Had er weleens één in het echt gezien maar dan op afstand! Vind ze in het echt super om te zien, lekker massief. Echter vind ik het om de pols wel weer meevallen. Helemaal het verschil tussen de 5000 en de 1200 vind ik meevallen. 
Enfin vind voor mezelf de 1200 het leukst omdat die ook een beetje meer terug gaat naar de 300. Daarbij een fijnere band dan de 1000, althans van wat ik heb gelezen. Jouw DWL is natuurlijk geweldig!! Heb onlangs het allerlaatste boek gekregen... dit door een halve smeekbede, maar het was me gegund:



> van Pete:
> 
> Several other people were wanting books including David Trotter, Paul Oberle and Ralph Wilbanks, but the only person to get one is you. All done now.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Jij bent ook wel een echte mazzelpik, Ard - ik heb veel mensen horen smeken en bedelen om een van Dr. Pete's boeken te krijgen, maar hij was consequent in zijn respons. Hoe heb jij dit voor elkaar gekregen, heb je foto's (van Dr.P in een of andere compromiterende positie)?

Vorig jaar Pasen grapten we een beetje rond op het Doxa forum, dus deed ik ook een duit in het zakje:










En om jou nog wat lekkerder te maken en vergelijkingsmateriaal te verschaffen:


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Dat zijn mooie foto's, maar weet je zeker dat het een echte Doxa is... zit bij jou een rare plek op linksonder op de wijzerplaat. ;-)

Zodra die binnen is, sneller dan verwacht, dan maak ik wel wat foto's inclusief het boek.  Zie verder Pb voor verdere uitleg.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Vond het ook een topmiddag jongens! Veel klokjes gezien die ik nooit eerder in het echt gezien had. Heel veel gezien wat ik toch echt niet de komende tijd kan betalen :') Maar das mooi, je moet ergens van kunnen dromen.

Gelukkig heb ik ook meteen een hoop om de pols gehad waar ik sowieso eerst 30kg voor moet aankomen, dus dat maakt de selectie een stuk makkelijker ;-)


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

@ Martin. Als je ooit die Shanghai military reissue kwijt wil?
Niet te vinden behalve die in de sales voor $350,- Dat lijkt me een beetje veel.

Eerst maar es een scuba dude scoren.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

om-4 said:


> @ Martin. Als je ooit die Shanghai military reissue kwijt wil?
> Niet te vinden behalve die in de sales voor $350,- Dat lijkt me een beetje veel.
> 
> Eerst maar es een scuba dude scoren.


Ja? Nu toch wel overtuigt van de noodzaak van een Rus? ;-)


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ik zie ze zo vaak voorbij komen @ affordables en nu een keer in het echt gezien is dan toch het punt gekomen dat ik er één aanschaf.
Historisch en technisch gezien ook interessant. Nu maar hopen dat het bij ééntje blijft, hehe.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

om-4 said:


> @ Martin. Als je ooit die Shanghai military reissue kwijt wil?
> Niet te vinden behalve die in de sales voor $350,- Dat lijkt me een beetje veel.
> 
> Eerst maar es een scuba dude scoren.


Voorlopig nog even niet ;-)

Shanghai heeft zelf ontdekt dat ze het horloge voor meer kunnen verkopen, de tweede lichting is meer dan twee keer zo duur als de eerste :-(










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nou heren, zo te lezen is het een hele leuke middag geweest! Mocht het zo uitkomen, dan ben ik wellicht een volgende keer ook van de partij


----------

